# Circuito para walkie talkie



## Alejandro Andreu (Oct 26, 2005)

Alguien me podría proporcionar un circuito para fabricar un walkie talkie o algo similar?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 26, 2005)

Hola, aquí te dejo el diagrama básico de un walkie-talkie de 49MHz, aunque no es claro el valor de las inductancias, si las haces similares para ambos walkie-talkies no creo que tengas problemas en la sintonía.


----------



## tamoracing (Nov 22, 2005)

Les hago una pregunta con respecto a este circuito...hay que hacer dos iguales? un transmisor y un receptor?

Perdón si es una pregunta un poco tonta pero estoy interesado en hacer un proyecto para conectar mi computador al equipo música de forma inalambrica. Gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 22, 2005)

> Hola, les hago una pregunta con respecto a este circuito...hay que hacer dos iguales? un transmisor y un receptor?



El circuito propuesto realiza la doble función de transmisor y receptor, por lo que hay que tener 2 iguales para poder comunicarse.



> Perdón si es una pregunta un poco tonta pero estoy interesado en hacer un proyecto para conectar mi computador al equipo música de forma inalámbrica.



Lo mejor para esto es construir un transmisor de FM (el walkie talkie modula en AM) que permite una mejor calidad de señal y puede ser sintonizado por un walkman en el FM comercial, puedes ver los circuitos propuestos en este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-simple-fm-construccion-2130/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/mini-transmisor-fm-100/

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 17, 2008)

Les consulto... muy bonito el circuito... la verdad que no se ve complicado... pero los transformadores no creo que resulten fáciles de conseguir... al menos en las casas de electrónica que no se especializan en comunicaciones.

El tranceptor propuesto funciona en 49mhz como se dijo... pero si nos fijamos cual es el tercer armónico caemos en una frecuencia muy usada... 149.6 Mhz así que no esperen tener mucha privacidad...

De cualquier manera, estaba buscando un handy o radio similar para instalar en dos motocicletas... últimamente estoy viajando mucho con un amigo y como en la ruta a mas de 100km/h con viento en contra y casco (ademas del abrigo) no se pueden escuchar ni los gritos, consideramos implementar alguna radio para comunicarnos. Idealmente interesaría una frecuencia fija, no importa la privacidad, pero si que sea estable y su alcance debería ser de algo así como un kilómetro... en ocasiones mas, puesto que algunas condiciones hacen que nos alejemos involuntariamente incluso varios kilómetros. Si tienen algún circuito alternativo al ya publicado, agradecería lo suban... y en caso de sugerir la comprar de dos tranceptores, por favor sugerir marca y modelo, gracias.


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 23, 2008)

Para los que tienen nociones de electrónica..

La estructura general del walkie-talkie lo pueden dividir en 2:

Emisor FM muy estable a una frecuencia muy poco utilizada en sus países..

Receptor FM super fácil con el TDA7000 ( o un receptor chino super barato)

Lo meten todo en una caja metálica y si son osados le montan un lineal al emisor.. ademas, procuren usar frecuencias altas para usar antenas cortas..!


----------



## Jaimty (Feb 10, 2009)

que tal es la primera ve que entro al foro quisiera saber si alguien me puede proporcionar un diagrama para fabricar un walkie talkie de 800 Mhz a 2 Ghz.

de antemano gracias !


----------



## Sultan of swing (May 15, 2009)

hola. mira yo hice un transmisor de FM y m salió muy bien lo unico es q es de poca potencia. 
a y aclaro q la bobina tiene q ser de 5 espiras de 1 cm de diámetro y va en las islas q estan en paralelo al capacitor variable. y la antena en la isla q esta en el colector del transistor.
espero q le sirva a alguien


----------



## brigit007 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hola buenas soy nueva por estos lares, revisando encontre este post, estoy interesada en montar un walkie-talkie pero no se mucho que digamos sobre esto. viendo el diagrama que agrego andres cuenca se me presentaron algunas dudas..

1)Para que se usan los interruptores?
2)cuales son las especificaciones de las partes marcadas que indican bobinas o transformadores. Hay una que que posee una flecha. y la otra no.
3)lo que dice morse-key que es? el interruptor que esta proximo a este para que me sirve?
4)Los dispositivos marcados que dicen Ka y Kb que son realmente? no los habia visto
5) La antena usada puede ser cualquiera que tenga a la mano?
6) La bobina proxima de cuanto es? de que grosor el hilo de cobre, de que material es el nucleo. 
7) Este walkie-talkie ya fue probado?
8) Que significa 6F22 que esta cerca de la bateria de 9v
9) en si es el cristal el que me da la frecuencia de trabajo?


----------



## Henrrucho (Jul 23, 2009)

Es posible utilizar el transmisor y el receptor de un telefono inalambrico para hacer un intercomunicador a 2.4Ghz?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 3, 2009)

En respuesta a los últimos 2 mensajes...

los interruptores son para:

1 para la batería, la alimentación del circuito.
1 de 2 puntos triple, es para conmutar las funciones del circuito. en un punto transmite, y en el otro recibe.
1 el botón de código morse, es un simple switch normal abierto, y lo vas pulsando para crear el código morse.

las bobinas, no son transformadores, son simplemente bobinas de alambre esmaltado.

por otro lado lo de los teléfonos inalambricos, estoy en un arduo estudio para localizar, extraer y utilizar los transmisores de 2.4 GHz, pero igualmente, aunque tengas semejante frecuencia, el alcance no supera los 100 mts.

saludos.


----------



## Henrrucho (Ago 3, 2009)

Intentare realizar el siguiente circuito se ve interesante y cuento con unos modulos similares les comentare los resultados


http://www.ubasics.com/full_duplex_cycling_intercom


----------



## ingdenis1 (Ago 24, 2010)

que es montarle un linear al emisor??


----------



## asterión (Ago 25, 2010)

Amplificador lineal para botar mas watiaje en la emisión.


----------



## Jimmy Page (Abr 12, 2011)

disculpen si es una pregunta muy tonta la que voy a hacer, pero soy un poco nuevo en este asunto de la electronica (estoy estudiando telecomunicaciones en un colegio industrial), pero ¿que son esas? "a Ka v", "a Kb v", "a Kc v" y "a Kd v", por favor.


----------



## Estudiante05 (May 5, 2011)

Hola soy nuevo en la electronica pero con algunos conocimientos previos, y tengo como proyecto hacer un walkie talkie, esta post en particular me parecio interesante pero no entendi algunas cosas, asi que por favor si pueden hacer una lista de los materiales que se van a usar junto con el valor de los componentes me ayudaria muchisimo de antemano gracias


----------



## pandacba (May 14, 2011)

Jimmy Page dijo:


> disculpen si es una pregunta muy tonta la que voy a hacer, pero soy un poco nuevo en este asunto de la electronica (estoy estudiando telecomunicaciones en un colegio industrial), pero ¿que son esas? "a Ka v", "a Kb v", "a Kc v" y "a Kd v", por favor.




en cada grupo k... veras que hay tres puntos , son las partes de la llave que cambia de escucha a transmisión y la letra a y la v indican la posición en la que esta dibujada la llave



Estudiante05 dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo en la electronica pero con algunos conocimientos previos, y tengo como proyecto hacer un walkie talkie, esta post en particular me parecio interesante pero no entendi algunas cosas, asi que por favor si pueden hacer una lista de los materiales que se van a usar junto con el valor de los componentes me ayudaria muchisimo de antemano gracias



Es muy fácil hacerte tu propia lista de partes imprime el circuito y vas anotando cada componente y a medida que lo vas agregando a tu lista lo tachas en el plano para evitar confusiones por último agrupas, las cosas que son similares como las resistencias, los capacitores, los semiconductores y al último miscelaneos(antenas, llaves, bobinas, etc)


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 8, 2011)

Holas buenas...vuelvo a este post con algún aporte....buscando encontré varios circuitos de walkie talkie y bueno, quería dejarlos aquí y ver que opinan...

yo en particular me estoy armando el mini walkie talkie...si funciona como corresponde se los jaré saber...

...les dejo las imágenes...las explicaciones están en portugués pero se entienden bastante bien.

saludos.


----------



## Jimmy Page (Ago 8, 2011)

muchas gracias pandacba, pero tengo otra duda mas :/, ¿porque esas 2 bobinas tienen una linea que lo tachan?, ¿de cuanto es el transformador que aparece arriba a la izquierda en el circuito?, y cerca del centro, abajo en el circuito aparece una especie de condensador dibujado a mano y medio borrado, ¿no lo considero, cierto?, disculpen las molestias, y de antemano gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 9, 2011)

Buenas, he vuelto a traer algo de imagenes...fotitos de cómo van los walkies que estoy haciendo...

espero que funcionen y no me den problemas...alguien ya probó el circuito del mini walkie talkie?

dejo las fotos...


----------



## alfa34 (Ago 7, 2013)

Saludos compas y si *QU*iero realizar un walkie en 27 pero utilizando un ne612 como seria la etapa se sintonizacion es decir el circuito de antena con su respectivas bobinas de entrada con respecto al oscilador no me pierdo o puedo usar un mesclador a diodos para no utilizar el integrado pero si necesito alguna idea para el circuito de entrada de antena este circuito creo que modularia en DSB (doble banda lateral) si no estoy equivocado y si tambien podre usar el mismo circuito de entrada como salida a la antena. gracias antemano



He encontrado este circuito que puede servir de base para realizar la etapa de antena pero mejor esperare opiniones Saludos a todos.
http://lu1ar.blogspot.com/2012/11/el-transceptor-dsb-para-50-mhz-de-lu1ar.html


----------



## HERRYGIANMARCOS (May 26, 2019)

tendras el circuito?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 26, 2019)

HERRYGIANMARCOS dijo:


> tendras el circuito?



¿ Para quién es la pregunta ?


----------



## DON ZK (Jun 28, 2021)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Holas buenas...vuelvo a este post con algún aporte....buscando encontré varios circuitos de walkie talkie y bueno, quería dejarlos aquí y ver que opinan...
> 
> yo en particular me estoy armando el mini walkie talkie...si funciona como corresponde se los jaré saber...
> 
> ...


Interesante, ya lo descargué el rar.
Me quedó la duda del xrf, ¿ese cómo lo consigo? El símbolo lo desconozco.
¿Alguien me puede orientar cómo se llama ese componente? XRF


----------



## crimson (Jun 28, 2021)

Hola DON ZK ese componente es una inductancia moldeada tipo choke de 100 microhenrios, tipo:








						Bobina Choque Axial 100uhy 10% X 5 Unidades - $ 139,99
					

******************************************************** SDV ELECTRÓNICA ***********************************************************---ACEPTAMOS MERCADOPAGO Y MERCADOENVIOS.---FACTURAS A Y B.**************************************---SABÍAS QUE PODÉS COMPRAR VARIOS PRODUCTOS Y ENVIARLO EN UN SÓLO...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				



Saludos C


----------



## DON ZK (Jun 28, 2021)

crimson dijo:


> Hola DON ZK ese componente es una inductancia moldeada tipo choke de 100 microhenrios, tipo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias brother, veo en la imagen que es parecida a una resistencia.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 28, 2021)

DON ZK dijo:


> Gracias brother, veo en la imagen que es parecida a una resistencia.


Parecer , parece  pero NO es , incluso si medes con un multimetro ese indica casi 0 Ohmios ( resistencia DC del hilo de cubre que conpoen ese conponente ) .
Ya con auxilio de un Inductometro puede chequear su valor real .
!Suerte!


----------



## benzepeda (Oct 26, 2021)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Les consulto... muy bonito el circuito... la verdad que no se ve complicado... pero los transformadores no creo que resulten fáciles de conseguir... al menos en las casas de electrónica que no se especializan en comunicaciones.
> 
> El tranceptor propuesto funciona en 49mhz como se dijo... pero si nos fijamos cual es el tercer armónico caemos en una frecuencia muy usada... 149.6 Mhz así que no esperen tener mucha privacidad...
> 
> De cualquier manera, estaba buscando un handy o radio similar para instalar en dos motocicletas... últimamente estoy viajando mucho con un amigo y como en la ruta a mas de 100km/h con viento en contra y casco (ademas del abrigo) no se pueden escuchar ni los gritos, consideramos implementar alguna radio para comunicarnos. Idealmente interesaría una frecuencia fija, no importa la privacidad, pero si que sea estable y su alcance debería ser de algo así como un kilómetro... en ocasiones mas, puesto que algunas condiciones hacen que nos alejemos involuntariamente incluso varios kilómetros. Si tienen algún circuito alternativo al ya publicado, agradecería lo suban... y en caso de sugerir la comprar de dos tranceptores, por favor sugerir marca y modelo, gracias.


Si lo lograste? :O


----------

